# A case of the blues



## pa digger (Jul 29, 2006)

Just thought id share a picture of my blue soda/mineral water bottles from my collection.  I wanted to show this photo as i would like to see what other blues are out there.  Let's  see what other cool photos we can come up. 






 Later, P.A. Digger


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 29, 2006)

would you like to sell that York bottle there, or any other york bottles you may have. I am interested if you are. thanks

 ryan


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 29, 2006)

Pa. Digger:

 Those are great.  I'm getting into soda's of recent.  Thanks for the post.  WoW!  Saving the pc.  lol                 Madpaddla


----------



## annie44 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow - those are gorgeous!  I have always liked the cobalt blue blob top bottles, and you have some great ones!


----------



## pa digger (Jul 29, 2006)

Bottlediger:

   I just bought the york one at the shupps grove show, i wanted one for a few years now and have seen a few for sale but at around $1,500 ea.. I think that is high for this bottle as they do pop up from time to time, but i have seen them sell for that. There was one recent on ebay for around $900 but there were no funds at the time  for that one.  I lucked out and got this nice one cheaper then $900.  Keep looking and you will turn one up to at a fair price.  Hey you live in york, you should try and dig one, as there are many old places there.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 29, 2006)

haha I was the sucker who bought it for 900 on ebay, looks like a darker color you have there, thats why I wanted it. Great find you got there. I wish I could dig stuff like that but the place I am at now is only 20s and 30s stuff. I do get some nice hutches and blobs from York every "once In a while" but its rare. Take care

 Ryan


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2006)

Very Very nice.[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 29, 2006)

hi pa digger, that is one beautiful collection of blue bottles. i could just sit and look at the colors.   rhona


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 29, 2006)

_Very nice blob tops digger ! Thanks for sharing !_


----------



## atdadump (Jul 30, 2006)

Heh Pa digger 

     Did you dig the Hottenstein or purchase it, My son found one  and three others that were broke two years ago. The finds kind of dried up there but I'd still like to get back and dig a day or so there just to get it out the back of my mind!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 30, 2006)

And a few more.


----------



## welddigger (Aug 1, 2006)

A know a guy , who is dead now that got one of those hottenstiens in cobalt out of a trash can at a local flea market. It changed hands a couple times around hear locally. Then somebody bought it and put it in glassworks auction and I think it brought around 1500$. Anyway nice Pa. blues but no J. wise from allentown?


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 2, 2006)

Pa digger, that is an amazing set of cobaltâ€™s! That Bowen from Pottsville is a beauty. Here are two blue PA sodas in my collection. First is a pontiled J. Dowdall from Avondale, PA and the teal colored one is a James Gallagher from Hazleton, PA. Both have really nice color. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, I like the Mug Base! Here is another pic.


----------

